# MasTerT is on board



## MasterT (16 März 2007)

Hi @all 

Da mein letztes Board (auch Pentmouse) gecloset wurde bin ich jetz hier her gewandert :thumbup: hoffe das dieses ned so schnell off geht  

Also bis denne :WOW:


----------



## AMUN (16 März 2007)

Hallo MasterT,

willkommen on Board und viel spaß in unseren reihen wünsche ich dir

Gruß
Meister

Ps. Das mit dem „off“ gehen versuchen wir tunlichst zu vermeiden


----------



## rise (17 März 2007)

Ja willkommen in dieser schönen Community!

Hoffe du hast Spass....auf schönes posten!


----------



## MasterT (17 März 2007)

Danke für die nette Begrüßung


----------



## Muli (18 März 2007)

Und auch ich will noch einmal HALLO sagen und hoffe, dass unsere Pforten noch sehr lange geöffnet haben 

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------

